# Chinese QJ pictures



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

I picked up one of those QJ models from China recently. It is the 6800 Iron Bull version.

The model is really detailed, I was a little surprised. It seemed to run pretty well on the layout. It has white LEDs for the forward and reverse lights. The electric pickups are in the tender and a connector sends the power to the locomotive. 

Most of the hatches and such open and the cab interior is detailed.

You can see some photos I took at:

http://csinc.smugmug.com/Other/QJ/ 


If anyone is interested in these or has any questions let me know. I am thinking of importing some more as there is a significant discount in bulk purchases. Now all we need is some Chinese passenger cars to recreate Jingping pass in the backyard. 


-Adam


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks like a really well made locomotive. I impressed with the detail. How come the Chinese get something that looks like real coal in the tender and not just molded plastic blobs? Does it run as well as it look? Thanks for sharing. 

Tom


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a beautiful locomotive. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Tom Parkins on 05 Dec 2009 03:46 PM 
That looks like a really well made locomotive. I impressed with the detail. How come the Chinese get something that looks like real coal in the tender and not just molded plastic blobs? Does it run as well as it look? Thanks for sharing. 

Tom 
It's real coal - after all, they have enty-zillion tons of the stuff...

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

It runs just fine as far as I can tell. The coal is some sort of cast metal piece it is removable to get to the PCB that seems to control the power and LEDs.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice... unique as well.. How much would something like that go for?


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

Around $3000-$4000 depending on decorations. It is all brass.


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

There's some awesome double header videos on YouTube of the QJ running in China. Just search for QJ Locomotive. Beautiful engine!


----------

